# Really late tog fishing report...21/22 Dec



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Me and Brian Rim met up with some
guys from New York and chartered 
the "Canyon Lady" out of Wachapreague VA
for 2 straight days of tog fishing. Bait 
was white leggers and green crabs that
they brought down. Since this was a 
trophy hunting trip we all agreed to 
throw back any really large togs and 
only keep the small and medium sized
ones to eat. Both days were basically
identical...we fished in about the same
area that had a bunch of wrecks 
scattered all over it. I would guess
that were were fishing in the 70 - 90'
range. On both days the fishing started
off with a slow pick of mainly smaller
eating size fish. As the morning went
on the size increased a great deal. On
the first day we (mostly them  )
released around 10 fish between 13.5
and 9 pounds. Seconds day was a little
less but still released quite a few 10+
pounders and also started releasing
all fish over 6 pounds. Overall the trip 
was excellent with plenty of fish to keep 
you awake.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Any Email from MS yet?*

I am ready to fishing again! 

YAHOO~~~


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Ya it seems as thjough al the togs moved out into deeper waters and are harder and harder to come by in the inlets since the water temps are dropping. Went for another go today but got skunked with no keepers.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

bumsrim said:


> I am ready to fishing again!
> 
> YAHOO~~~


Brian, I just sent an e-mail to Capt Jim
and got his open boat schedule for
Jumbo Seabass offshore of VA Beach. 
That will probably be my next trip.
I want to catch some 4-6 pounders
and a few tile fish.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

KT_UMCP said:


> Ya it seems as thjough al the togs moved out into deeper waters and are harder and harder to come by in the inlets since the water temps are dropping. Went for another go today but got skunked with no keepers.


Yet, definitely boat time. Some trophy 
fish will be caught in the next 3 months.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*February*

Henry,

Yes, I love to go that trip too!
I just looking for a date now.  





Talapia said:


> Brian, I just sent an e-mail to Capt Jim
> and got his open boat schedule for
> Jumbo Seabass offshore of VA Beach.
> That will probably be my next trip.
> ...



GOT TILE?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

From Jim:We have the following 4 Sea Bass walk on dates available: 1/22 (Monday), 1/24 (Wednesday), 1/29 (Monday), and 1/31 (Wednesday


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Monty is goin 1/11...*

And i will be at work. Its a little to short notice for me. I was hoping he would try this Saturday and Sunday...no dice.




Fish Report 1/9/07
Going Toggin' and M.A.R.I.

Hi All,
Can't stand it no more ~ gotta go fishin!
Tog trip on 1/11 7am to 3pm 16 head sells out. Green crabs provided. Calm but cold is the forecast. 5 fish at 14 inches is the law (and boy does that need work!)


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah, Monty is killing me with this one
day notice stuff.... 

I am going to try to sneak down there
though. May have to just use boat
bait as I doubt I will have time
to crab.


----------

